# False positives



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

I took a clear blue digital test this morning and it gave 'pregnant 1-2 weeks', could this be false, I had day5 blasts transferred 5 days ago and took Ovitrelle injection 10.5days ago.  My official test date is on Thursday 12 November, so I`ve tested three days early, going crazy on this wait, wish i`d never tested.

would be great to have some advice from you

Tanisha


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tanisha,

Usually advice is to wait until test day to make sure you have left a big enough gap from the trigger and to ensure hormone levels are from an established implanted embryo. Trigger can take up to 14 days to completely leave your system but towards the end of the 2 ww is unlikely to show up on an HPT and generally you wouldn't expect it to register after about 8 days. False positives are pretty unheard of so I would be cautiously optomistic here      try and hold out until offical test day but if you have plenty spare tests then I suspect further peeing would confirm more of the same    

Maz x


----------



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

mazv said:


> Hi Tanisha,
> 
> Usually advice is to wait until test day to make sure you have left a big enough gap from the trigger and to ensure hormone levels are from an established implanted embryo. Trigger can take up to 14 days to completely leave your system but towards the end of the 2 ww is unlikely to show up on an HPT and generally you wouldn't expect it to register after about 8 days. False positives are pretty unheard of so I would be cautiously optomistic here     try and hold out until offical test day but if you have plenty spare tests then I suspect further peeing would confirm more of the same
> 
> Maz x


thank you so much, I have no more hpt's, i have been up all night wondering and stressing that this is a false positive and i will be back to square one again. you have given me some hope. Thank you so much. Is it possible to get a positive reading if you have a chemical pregnancy, and what exactly is a chemical pregnancy, my clinic keep mentioning it when i go to collect results for ivf cycles.

tanisha xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

It is possible for HPTs to record positive in a chemical prgnancy. Basically a chemical pregnancy is one where the embryo has implanted and produced hcg hormone but is unlikely to progress and develop further. Inital levels of hcg may be high enough to register on an HPT but as the embryo isn't viable then levels won't rise as they do in a normal developing pregnancy and usually a bleed would happen in the next few days. Different clinics have different cut offs but my clinic classed an hcg level of over 50 as a BFP and anything between 5-50 as a chemical pregnancy, under 5 is a straight BFN. Other clinics don't offer blood testing for beta hcg and you have to reply on an HPT for confirmation or otherwise and it all depends how sensitive the HPT is. If you test again on official test day and it still says pregnant then at least it shows that your hcg levels are still high enough and it will just be a case of keepign everything crossed for the next 8 months  

Keep   and let me know how you get on 

Maz x


----------

